# Burrill Lake ABT NSW



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Just got back in from the south coast and the great little lake burrill just south of Ulludulla on the NSW coast.

I have to say I was pleasantly surprise, i had not expected much from here with reports of a blade fest lake and everything would be out deep. I have never been there except in passing and a quick look on google earth combined with the approaching Southerly buster and I decided to head left of the start down the south west arm.










With my side scan now mounted in a new position and working perfectly I felt confident I could pull a few bream fro the deep. However it didnt take long to realise there was nothing out deep. All the fish were holding tight into the edges at around 1.5m and seemed to be coming up on the edges to feed. This called for a quick change in tack and lures, switching the bladyz, Shinku's and plastics I had rigged over to a prototype sakana kan mid diving crank bait in muddy bronze and a sakana kan shallow diver in black chevron. I worked the edge of a couple of banks just round from the start and had a few good hook ups only to pull the hooks time and again.

Something had to be done so I switched the rear trebles over for new ones and slowed my stike down letting the fish take the lure in and bingo came up trumps










kept working the edges and backs of the bays it was slow going and hard work at first the bites were coming but few and far between and the bigger bream were head shaking and felt a lot like the plagues of flathead that seemed to be taking a liking to our lures.

Around 11-12 ish the southerly started up and so did the bite, I quickly upgraded half a dozen times increase a cm at a time. The fish still coming on the same lure all day. Which was lucky cause I only have one 8)










Made it back to the weigh in with three almost identicle fish for 1.89kgs










Number 1









Number 2









Number 3









Had a great day down at Burrill and definately a place I would head back too anytime for a social fish and the van park was really pretty good. Nice facilities and right on the water.

Cheers Hedgy


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Great result Dave. 
You cracked a very particular pattern about how they were biting and I reckon you actually deserved an even better bag but thats fishing i guess.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Top stuff Dave. I knew that cloning machine of yours would come in handy one day...

Well done to Ronnie too.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

They were all decidely similar, Steve told me he put bigger ones in the trap, guess ronnie beat me to them :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:

If it was easy Stewie they would call it catch'in LOL Bass this weekend anyway just for something different.


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

Good to see you figured out a pattern that worked and got yourself a decent bag to happy with 8) Im looking forward to getting down there for easter , especially after reading this report ;-)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Fish the edges for Bream Brez, and expect more Flathead than humanly imaginable :lol:


I'll second that one quite a few flatties were taken LOL


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

BigGee said:


> Brez said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see you figured out a pattern that worked and got yourself a decent bag to happy with 8) Im looking forward to getting down there for easter , especially after reading this report ;-)
> ...


  thanks , you know i will be ;-)


----------

